# [solved] Проблемы с раскладкой клавиатуры в кде

## mango123

Сбилась раскладка клавиатуры. Не правильно работают "стрелки" - вообще не нажимаются. Клавиши "Home" "End" "Insert" "Del" - нажимаешь - никакой реакции. 

"Точка" набирается на клавише "7" 

Стрелка вниз - вообще вызывает скиншот.

Ну и наконец не работает переключался на Касплоке. Переключаю мышкой. кликом на значке в трее.

Ничего не сам в настройках клавы - не менял. 

В чём проблема????

ps. Всё решилось выключение и включением компа.   :Wink:  Просто перегрузка - не помогала. И разъём клавы "передёрнул"..

Видать, тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, что бы не сглазить, клава гикается...  :Sad: 

pss. Как то на работе тоже клава не отвечает...

psss..  :Wink:  уже устал "s-ки" писать.. Одним словом всё решилось, очередным emerge --sync && emerge -Du world

Короче, хрен его знает, что там было....   :Question: Last edited by mango123 on Thu Jan 10, 2008 8:11 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## sa10

Поблема в том что слетела правильная настройка клавы, это понятно.

В xorg.conf в секции keyboard должна быть опция

Option         "XkbLayout" "us,ru(winkeys)"

как раз winkeys и определяет такое же как у окон расположение символов по клавишам. 

А именно - точка, слэш и т.д.

И не рекомендуется пользоваться кедеешной переключалкой, лучше поставить kde-misc/kkbswitch

----------

## mango123

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Поблема в том что слетела правильная настройка клавы, это понятно.
> 
> В xorg.conf в секции keyboard должна быть опция
> 
> Option         "XkbLayout" "us,ru(winkeys)"
> ...

 

Секция,  Option         "XkbLayout" "us,ru(winkeys)" конечно есть.

И дома пользуюсь именно kkbswitch

Но вот, оказывается, какая история... Теперь вот и на работе таже ерунда.  :Sad: 

С расскладкой всё ок. Стоит опция winkey и с русского на английский переключается, НО ! не работаю вообще "стрелки" и всё что надо ними... Insert, Del, Home, End, PageUp и PageDown

 :Sad: 

На работе и дома разные платформы Амд64 , а на работе простой интел пень...

----------

## ghost99

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Поблема в том что слетела правильная настройка клавы, это понятно.
> 
> В xorg.conf в секции keyboard должна быть опция
> 
> Option         "XkbLayout" "us,ru(winkeys)"
> ...

 

Бог мой ничего там не слетело.

emerge --unmerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard  x11-misc/xkeyboard-config && emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard  x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

----------

## mango123

блин... со вчера опять началось!

не жмутся стрелки в КДЕ.

emerge --unmerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard x11-misc/xkeyboard-config && emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

не помогло.

в чём проблема?

платформа ~амд64

ЗЫ: не работают так же и кнопки Insert, Del, Home, PageDown, а клавиша PageUp выдаёт //// вот этот "слэш".

В Gnome и XFce - всё работает

----------

## mango123

ну что же... как говорится "спасение утопающего - дело рук самого утопающего".

Всё решилось доунгрейтом hal-а

----------

## Pinkerton

Если кто-либо не хочет/не может понижать градус^W версию hal-a:

```
setxkbmap us,ru -variant ,winkeys
```

 после старта иксов

----------

## ArtSh

по моему проще policy для hal написать. В багзилле и на gentoo.ru можно найти образец.

----------

## ghost99

На самом проблема не решается ни одим из вышеуказанных "способов".  :Razz: 

Проблема с hal решается так.

Section ServerFlags

Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

----------

## mango123

 *ghost99 wrote:*   

> На самом проблема не решается ни одим из вышеуказанных "способов". 
> 
> Проблема с hal решается так.
> 
> Section ServerFlags
> ...

 

Спасибо. Это именно то, что надо!

----------

## ciklop

 *ghost99 wrote:*   

> На самом проблема не решается ни одим из вышеуказанных "способов". 
> 
> Проблема с hal решается так.
> 
> Section ServerFlags
> ...

 

  IMHO это грабель, который скоро отменят. А policy всё равно придётся изучить, катимся в ту сторону, может начать с клавы?

----------

